# Steel Roller Wheels off an 8n



## cAlvis (May 18, 2010)

Hello from a newbie

Has anyone ever seen rims like these? They came off a 8n my father-in-law bought in an estate. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cAlvis (May 18, 2010)

I guess nobody has seen these before. Does anyone know where I could find out more about them?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

cALvis , sorry I missed your first post, my guess is possibly a specialty built wheel for highway paving use, just a guess. the right answer will be interesting. check your PM's


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Call Robert Stack! I have no idea, but they look fairly specialized. Like DrBailey suggests, looks like they may have been for paving. Have you tried a Ford tractor forum of any sort?


----------



## cAlvis (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and ideas. If I find out anything I'll be sure to post...

cAlvis


----------



## cAlvis (May 18, 2010)

Okay, here's what I got from another forum...

Someone suggested that these were made for a golf course application. I guess they could be a bona fide lawn roller...:truth:

Someone else noticed that the front wheels looked "home made" from a pair of factory front rims. The rear wheels, however, could pass for a commercial product.

Yet a third soul thought they looked like something the Amish or Mennonite still use today. I have seen these in use, but in my neck of the woods they usually have some kind of metal tread incorporated.

What do you think...?


----------



## jda1961 (Apr 27, 2010)

i seen a picture of a 2n in a ford tractor book with wheels just like those, it was pulling a large roller, caption of the photo read it was being used by a golf course to roll the turf. weld some rebar across them and use them when mowing briars and thorns. no flat tires that way.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Those look hom made but, the early 2N's came with steel wheels due to a war time shortage of rubber. I've seen TWO "N" series tractors with similar wheels to yours. BOTH were used on golf courses.


----------

